# New gsd puppy



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do


----------



## Hatch (Jul 16, 2015)

Can you post a picture? 



Bstapley said:


> i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Have you seen the parents?

If you bought him you did not adopt him.

Collies are as tall as Shepherds as per written breed standards. 

What does your puppy weigh?


----------



## vonbergman (May 21, 2020)

Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?

I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.

Is it possible they lied to you about age? 

The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.

What did vet say about those spots?

*Unethical Breeders*
When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:





__





German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders


Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.




www.gsdca.org


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Is he the runt of the litter? Do you know?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He’s cute but doesn’t look 9 weeks. Does the vet think he is? You can’t always tell adult size from their puppy weight. At 8 weeks my puppy weighed 13 lbs and he was small until he hit his teens, then got larger than the breeder thought he would.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

He's cute but he does look like he has a touch of mange.


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

vonbergman said:


> Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?
> 
> I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.
> 
> ...


The parents names are
Sire is slate alma von glenn hirshfeld dn53104505

Dam is spatzel smokeyhil hirshfeld Dn50321509


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

Bstapley said:


> The parents names are
> Sire is slate alma von glenn hirshfeld dn53104505
> 
> Dam is spatzel smokeyhil hirshfeld Dn50321509


The vet said he was healthy just small


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Is he the runt of the litter? Do you know?


I think he was do u think he will get to full adult size gsd


----------



## vonbergman (May 21, 2020)

Bstapley said:


> The vet said he was healthy just small


Yo B,

If the vet says he's healthy and you think he was the runt, you're probably going to be alright.

Most runts catch up and grow to be normal or bigger size. If you do a search on this site, using the tool bar at the top, there are many threads discussing this.

Anyways, you got a cute puppy and I hope all the best for you two. 💪


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

wow - what a breeder.... the size your dog will be is the least of your problems...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I found their website but I don’t see any pedigrees. 40 females. If the vet says the dog is alright don’t worry about size now.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Bstapley said:


> I think he was do u think he will get to full adult size gsd


Juno is the runt of her litter. I got her at 11 weeks. The breeder kept her back. At 12 weeks, she was what most normal GSDs are at 8 weeks, and then she was always behind in weight, but the gap kept getting smaller and smaller.

Today she is 6 months and 50 lbs so normal weight. But I think she's going to be a big girl. 

The vet did say she was small, but he said otherwise she was healthy. She has no health issues and I think her development is normal as far as I can tell, but she's my first puppy. So I'm not very experienced in my opinion.


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

vonbergman said:


> Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?
> 
> I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.
> 
> ...





vonbergman said:


> Yo B,
> 
> If the vet says he's healthy and you think he was the runt, you're probably going to be alright.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much u seem very knowledgeable what do u think about dog food what do u think i should feed him to get his bones strong


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Elva was tiny at that age and at 5 years has caught up to be a fairly standard 58 pounds, so if he's healthy and you're in touch with your vet, you should be fine. I started Elva on Orijen Large Puppy, but eventually we moved to raw.


----------



## vonbergman (May 21, 2020)

Bstapley said:


> Thank you very much u seem very knowledgeable what do u think about dog food what do u think i should feed him to get his bones strong


Thanks, I'm just a simple German Shepherd lover that is still learning too. And I think you give me too much credit lol.

It really depends on your budget and how much you are willing to spend. Some people will tell you to feed raw and that is great if you know exactly what you're doing. However, at this point I would keep things simple and feed the best quality kibble dog food you can afford. I would follow the feeding instructions on the bag and feed the puppy twice a day. You don't want the puppy to grow too fast. It is better to have the dog a little lean versus over weight. Every week just feel along the side of the dog with your hands and you should be able to feel the last couple of ribs. If you see the dog is a little too chunky just cut a little back on the dog food and conversely, if a little too lean give him more food.

You could also give him some treats a couple times a day of some meat (or whatever) if you want. If you do give him treats I would take that opportunity to start training him into sit positions and other basic commands.

I think if you want an exact recommendation on the brand of dog food that would be best, perhaps you can tell us what brands are readily available to you locally, in your budget, and then others can tell you which one is better.

I'm not in USA, but someone I know there uses "Victor Hi Pro Plus" for little puppies to adults without any issues and they recommend it too. And from what I understand that is a mid tier food. There are also a few other brands that some other members may recommend to you as well. The most important thing is, if your dog is doing well on a particular brand without issues just keep sticking with it.

I think the calcium is a little high @ 2.39 % but like I said this person hasn't had problems with this food. Maybe some other members here will chime in.

The following price is from amazon.com just to give you an idea - 50 pounds should last close to two months:






Hi-Pro Plus | Super Premium | Victor Pet Food


One of our top selling formulas, VICTOR Hi-Pro Plus is a nutrient-dense, multi-meat formula packed with high levels of quality protein to support the nutritional needs of growing puppies, pregnant and lactating females, and high-performing dogs. With scie




victorpetfood.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Have your puppy checked out by a vet, and buy pet insurance now! Did you know that his father is blue?
Your pup is cute, enjoy him and stick around.


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Have your puppy checked out by a vet, and buy pet insurance now! Did you know that his father is blue?
> Your pup is cute, enjoy him and stick around.


No i did not what do u mean by blue im new to gsd


----------



## Bstapley (May 29, 2020)

vonbergman said:


> Thanks, I'm just a simple German Shepherd lover that is still learning too. And I think you give me too much credit lol.
> 
> It really depends on your budget and how much you are willing to spend. Some people will tell you to feed raw and that is great if you know exactly what you're doing. However, at this point I would keep things simple and feed the best quality kibble dog food you can afford. I would follow the feeding instructions on the bag and feed the puppy twice a day. You don't want the puppy to grow too fast. It is better to have the dog a little lean versus over weight. Every week just feel along the side of the dog with your hands and you should be able to feel the last couple of ribs. If you see the dog is a little too chunky just cut a little back on the dog food and conversely, if a little too lean give him more food.
> 
> ...


Thanks you again and for food im not concerned about price im more concerned with the health and well-being of my puppy


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No problem. Your breeder is not one I would support, but your pup is with you now so do purchase pet insurance.
Blue is a color, not one of the standard colors. The breeder has numerous dogs that are not standard colors and large number with soft ears, including your dogs sire.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks like the are trying to populate the entire country with GSD on their own:

"After Daisy's first litter of puppies and joining the American Kennel Club, HGS started expanding their breeding stock as well as breeding traits. The oldest daughter, Audrey, purchased an all-white female and continues to breed white German Shepherds. The oldest son, Mitchell, sought out and purchased a liver (red) saddle back. Erik and Janna also have white, solid black, liver, and gray adults in addition to their traditional black and tan sables and saddle backs. All five children in the family have females of their own, attesting to the loyalty and quality of a German Shepherd dog as a pet. Each of the children also continues to have his or her females bred. Three children have their dogs at their homes in Marysville, Bellbrook, and New Knoxville where they raise litters and sell to buyers in their area."

To Bstapley, at this point just be concerned about the health of your pup and it's proper training. You may be used ot seeing huge Shepherds that so many breeders breed for these days and it looks like you had your sites set on a large dog. I have no doubt yours is pure bred but it might end up being more "breed standard" ie a little less in size than you'd hoped for. But a "smaller" dog (my male is only 80 lbs, smallest German Shepherd I've ever had) often means a healthier and more energetic/agile dog. You'll have a blast with when you don't focus just on how big it will be.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Looks like the are trying to populate the entire country with GSD on their own:
> 
> "After Daisy's first litter of puppies and joining the American Kennel Club, HGS started expanding their breeding stock as well as breeding traits. The oldest daughter, Audrey, purchased an all-white female and continues to breed white German Shepherds. The oldest son, Mitchell, sought out and purchased a liver (red) saddle back. Erik and Janna also have white, solid black, liver, and gray adults in addition to their traditional black and tan sables and saddle backs. All five children in the family have females of their own, attesting to the loyalty and quality of a German Shepherd dog as a pet. Each of the children also continues to have his or her females bred. Three children have their dogs at their homes in Marysville, Bellbrook, and New Knoxville where they raise litters and sell to buyers in their area."
> 
> To Bstapley, at this point just be concerned about the health of your pup and it's proper training. You may be used ot seeing huge Shepherds that so many breeders breed for these days and it looks like you had your sites set on a large dog. I have no doubt yours is pure bred but it might end up being more "breed standard" ie a little less in size than you'd hoped for. But a "smaller" dog (my male is only 80 lbs, smallest German Shepherd I've ever had) often means a healthier and more energetic/agile dog. You'll have a blast with when you don't focus just on how big it will be.





Hatch said:


> Can you post a picture?


2nd photo, that dog looks real young! Too young.


----------



## Believity (Jun 27, 2021)

Hatch said:


> Can you post a picture?


hi, I read the other day how to tell if your German Shepard puppy is a pure-bred, in between their front and back paws on chest area, if there is a white spot they are mixed breed. hope that helps and hope your puppy turns out to be what you wanted. all the best.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Believity said:


> hi, I read the other day how to tell if your German Shepard puppy is a pure-bred, in between their front and back paws on chest area, if there is a white spot they are mixed breed. hope that helps and hope your puppy turns out to be what you wanted. all the best.


This is a thread from last year, and the OP never came back and provided any update.

But, that said, I can tell you unequivocally that your information about the white spots is incorrect! Many purebred GSD have white spots!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

tim_s_adams said:


> This is a thread from last year, and the OP never came back and provided any update.
> 
> But, that said, I can tell you unequivocally that your information about the white spots is incorrect! Many purebred GSD have white spots!


Yep, I’ve had two show dogs with white on their chest.


----------



## caleon1214 (4 mo ago)

Bstapley said:


> i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do
> View attachment 559968
> View attachment 559969


 Hi ! I'm sorry this post is finding you so late ! I've actually gotten two, soon to be my third German Shepherd from The Hirschfeld Family. The ARE ethical breeders, adhering to the highest of standards. All of my German Shepherd work in Schutzhund, tracking, cadaver search/rescue and ring sports. All of them have been healthy with no issues whatsoever except needing grain-free diets. I hope this helps, and I hope you and your pup have had a lot of adventures by now.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

caleon1214 said:


> Hi ! I'm sorry this post is finding you so late ! I've actually gotten two, soon to be my third German Shepherd from The Hirschfeld Family. The ARE ethical breeders, adhering to the highest of standards. All of my German Shepherd work in Schutzhund, tracking, cadaver search/rescue and ring sports. All of them have been healthy with no issues whatsoever except needing grain-free diets. I hope this helps, and I hope you and your pup have had a lot of adventures by now.


OP has never been back.

I'm glad you have found them to be ethical breeders because nothing on their website particularly indicates that and shows they primarily breed for color and extreme volume. I wish the OP had updated this thread and wish him your experience


----------



## caleon1214 (4 mo ago)

_I would certainly hope one would simply not form a sole opinion of a professional, ethical GSD Breeder based simply upon a "website". All of my German Shepherd pup's parents have been on premise- the dams are with pups actually and sires are nearby. You see what you're purchasing. They also list the parents AKC Names, which, by doing a search you can trace back the lineage. I've traced back my GSD Kaos' lineage back to ensure she was of sound temperament for the bite work we do. MY GSDS actually "work" so that is very important to me. Wishing you well !_


----------



## Dallas_513 (3 mo ago)

caleon1214 said:


> Hi ! I'm sorry this post is finding you so late ! I've actually gotten two, soon to be my third German Shepherd from The Hirschfeld Family. The ARE ethical breeders, adhering to the highest of standards. All of my German Shepherd work in Schutzhund, tracking, cadaver search/rescue and ring sports. All of them have been healthy with no issues whatsoever except needing grain-free diets. I hope this helps, and I hope you and your pup have had a lot of adventures by now.


I Just got a puppy from them but I asked about the parents but didn’t get to meet them or even see them which was concerning. My boy was a nervous wreck meeting me for the first time. He’s still warming up to my environment but is all over me most of the time. I’m concerned for a number of reasons. I’m hanging in their though.


----------



## Dallas_513 (3 mo ago)

caleon1214 said:


> Hi ! I'm sorry this post is finding you so late ! I've actually gotten two, soon to be my third German Shepherd from The Hirschfeld Family. The ARE ethical breeders, adhering to the highest of standards. All of my German Shepherd work in Schutzhund, tracking, cadaver search/rescue and ring sports. All of them have been healthy with no issues whatsoever except needing grain-free diets. I hope this helps, and I hope you and your pup have had a lot of adventures by now.


I’m glad to hear that. I just got my boy a week ago and I didn’t have the privilege of meeting the parents which was concerning. Was your puppy shy and timid initially at all?


----------



## caleon1214 (4 mo ago)

Hi Dallas ! She was shy at first, to be expected given the transition. She's now quite bossy and filled with confidence. To the point I call her "Cocky Kaos". Her training has instilled that level of confidence. Trust me, it's in your beautiful pup as well ! I'm quiet surprised you did not get to meet your boy's patents as the Hirschfeld's do in fact have all the dams/sires on premises. How old is your GSD pup ? Was he in the large barn as you walk past the house ? That's usually where the dams are kept. The sires are kept in the barn to the left of the main barn. Did you ask to meet the parents ? What were you told ?


----------

